# New Cutie Puppy in our family, not sure what mix!?



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

say hi to rocky! ^ ^


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Awesome pictures and adorable puppy!

What kind of camera do you have? I'm looking for a new digital camera and I really like the more professional looking photos..


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

How big is he?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

SO cute and great pics. Very similiar to a Swiss Mountain puppy. ???


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

hmm possable a Australian shepherd mix? it's hard to tell at such a young age


----------



## Sierra1222 (Dec 26, 2008)

I am going to guess there is some rottie in there? But then again, I have no idea what our puppy is lol But ADORABLE !


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Sierra1222 said:


> I am going to guess there is some rottie in there? But then again, I have no idea what our puppy is lol But ADORABLE !


I want to agree, he looks like part rottie especially with those nails - isn't that one of the rottie traits, the black with white tips?


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Adorable puppy!!! Wow, I want him! LOLOL


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

gsd/rottie/?. i believe there are more than 2 breeds involved here. i can tell you than he is incredibly beautiful!!!!!!!


----------



## stace1319 (Jan 3, 2009)

so sweet! I'm going to guess maybe some kind of spaniel or australian shepdog in there. Such a sweetheart though, and I love the pictures!


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> How big is he?


he is only about 8lbs at 10 weeks old in the pictures. rocky loves his crate and his stuffed toy friends.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 1, 2007)

I think jcd has the best guess. He's cute in any case!


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

moooore pix of rocky! we just discovered that he picks up commands easy and fast. 3rd week at home and he is using the bell at the door to tell us when he wants to go out for potty (makes us cry happy when we hear the bells).







































Stitch said:


> I think jcd has the best guess. He's cute in any case!


he came from a litter of 9 pups (all were soooooooooo cute!!!) that got turned into animal control. They only had two days there until they would put them all down. The humane society put out a plea to rescue them, they were saved a day before death row. We found his brothers and sisters at petsmart up for adoption and we got our new puppy ROCKY! yay! (we wanted to get more but we dont have the space). They told us he was a shepherd-collie mix, but also said they are not %100 sure.


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, so cute!! I want to steal him  He reminds me of my boy, who was listed by animal control as a collie/rot mix and by the humane society as a rot/shepard mix. A mixture of those 3 would be my best guess, but he also reminds me a Swiss Mountain Dog. Whatever he is, he is seriously cute!


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

woadiestyle said:


>


Your pictures are brilliant.


----------



## Dog Whisperer (Jan 5, 2009)

The pictures are great, the puppy's lovely!


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm getting in the car right now to "dog nap" him!!!!! He is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!! Keep the pics of this little guy coming!


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

meg&bernie said:


> I'm getting in the car right now to "dog nap" him!!!!! He is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!!! Keep the pics of this little guy coming!


 noooooooooooo! plz dun dog nap my baby! 
 Beware of Dog 
i must warn you, rocky knocked this dog's eye out.


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Is he an only dog? he's adorable! I miss my dog's puppy days, they go fast!


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

Hallie said:


> Is he an only dog? he's adorable! I miss my dog's puppy days, they go fast!


yes he is alone, we really wanted two but couldnt do it.


----------



## Melissa_Chloe (Dec 31, 2008)

cute puppy !!!

and awesome pictures! I want your camera LOL


----------



## hbueain (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG your dog is sooooo cute and nice pictures





MissMutt said:


> Awesome pictures and adorable puppy!
> 
> What kind of camera do you have? I'm looking for a new digital camera and I really like the more professional looking photos..


check out Nikon D40 it should be just right for u


----------



## smileypits (Dec 25, 2008)

omg beautiful pup!!

My guess is Aussie/Shep x --- keep us updated w/ pics!

Congrats


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Awesome pictures and adorable puppy!
> 
> What kind of camera do you have? I'm looking for a new digital camera and I really like the more professional looking photos..


these were taken with a Nikon D3


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

Rocky goes airborne, AGILITY PUPPY POWER!


----------



## 4paws-up (Jan 6, 2009)

That is too much cuteness in one dog- I think he needs to visit me quick for some major huggin!


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

Rocky play dead!............good dog.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh the cuteness! Congrats!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

do you plan on trying him out in agility? he look like he'd be good at it


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

Keechak said:


> do you plan on trying him out in agility? he look like he'd be good at it


I wanna try it with him, i think he would love it


----------



## woadiestyle (Dec 30, 2008)

cuddle goes into overtime


----------



## larisa (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow, Rocky is a cute little guy! His look is adorable. I esspecially like his brown eyebrows, it gives him a special look.


----------



## Corteo (Jan 7, 2009)

SUCH A CUTIE! Wonderful looking dog!


----------



## munki6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great pictures..Love the depth of field and the colors.

your pup is adorable!


----------



## baby.brew (Dec 24, 2008)

He is so gorgeous! With pictures like that, he could be a puppy model!


----------

